# 24TS-E Version I v. Version II



## gferdinandsen (Feb 18, 2013)

I currently own version 1 of the 24mm TS-E, I'm curious (because I may buy it or the 85 f/1.2) how much better the version II of the lens is?

I have a choice of the 85 f/1.2 or the new 24 TS-E. Given I already own the TS-E Version I, what would y'all reccomend for my new toy.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to complicate things, Samyang just announced the pricing for their 24mm T/S lens; pretty similar to what a used Mark 1 goes for. Might want to see what the reviews say about where it falls; if it's better than the Mark 1, might be the way to go. Obviously I doubt it approaches the Mark 2

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926417-REG/Samyang_SYTS24_C_24mm_F3_5_TILT_SHIFT.html


----------



## wayno (Feb 18, 2013)

FINALLY some news on the Sammy TS. Serious price from them - hopefully it's good enough to live up to it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, but Samyang lenses are all manual focus. Oh, wait... 

The 24 II is a significant optical improvement over the MkI, at f/3.5 and even stopped down to f/8. It also offers the ability to change shift and tilt orientation to one another on the fly.

But...the 85L II is an amazing lens, too. I suppose it comes down to whether you want to improve the optical performance of your wide TS-E images, or have another great lens for portraits.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, but Samyang lenses are all manual focus. Oh, wait...
> 
> The 24 II is a significant optical improvement over the MkI, at f/3.5 and even stopped down to f/8. It also offers the ability to change shift and tilt orientation to one another on the fly.
> 
> But...the 85L II is an amazing lens, too. I suppose it comes down to whether you want to improve the optical performance of your wide TS-E images, or have another great lens for portraits.




I think I am going to go with the 85 f/1.2, I am reasonably satisfied with the performance of my 24 TS-E Mk I. Out of curiousity, does anyone know why a TS-E lens cannot be made with AF?


----------



## Rat (Feb 19, 2013)

gferdinandsen said:


> Out of curiousity, does anyone know why a TS-E lens cannot be made with AF?


Because you can tilt the focal plane, which means that by definition, the focal plane intersects with the image plane. Simplified, you might say you already have focus from distances nil to infinity. The focus ring really moves the focal plane from left to right and v.v. (or up and down, obviously). It is up to you how you'd like that all to work out. 

AF would only have a meaningful function with the focal plane parallel with the image plane and for that, Canon has a perfectly servicable f/1.4.


----------

